# Few of latest builds



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

<a href="http://s430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/?action=view&current=Barry_1064.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/Barry_1064.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/?action=view&current=Barry_1058.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/Barry_1058.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
BATSON SWS70 




<a href="http://s430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/?action=view&current=Barry_1051.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/Barry_1051.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
AFAW ESTUARY

<a href="http://s430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/?action=view&current=Barry_1021.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/Barry_1021.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/?action=view&current=Barry_1042.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/Barry_1042.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/?action=view&current=Barry_1035.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/Barry_1035.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/?action=view&current=Barry_1038.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/Barry_1038.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
CTS 12' 5-8OZ.

<a href="http://s430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/?action=view&current=Barry_1008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/dreamweavercustomrods/Barry_1008.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
BATSON RX8+ S822.5 7' BASS ROD

BARRY


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

You all amaze me with your work! Beautifull


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful rods. Very well done.

John


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice stuff there Barry!


----------



## VAO Brian (Aug 27, 2010)

I liked them until I saw the Bears logo....

In all seriousness great work!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Dang Barry...Very nice.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

whats the trick to getting the crisp clean lines with the coat between the guide feet


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*lines*

Hooked up I am not sure there is any trick besides practice and finding a way that works for you. what I do is wait until epoxy is starting to get a little stiff and then work it with a bodkin needle. 
hope this helps
Barry


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

VAO Brian said:


> I liked them until I saw the Bears logo....
> 
> In all seriousness great work!


Ha that was the best one....


----------

